# Hens, hens and more hens



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

While hunting in MN, all I can scared up is hens. I haven't seen a rooster since this summer. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

No.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess my friend saw two roosters so I am going to chase them tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The hens seem to be in pockets. I have ran into sloughs that have 20 hens and no roosters, and then a mile or two away I have ran into 5 hens and 10 roosters.

Shelter, shelter, shelter, food.


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

I tend to see a lot more hens this time of the then roosters. But once you I see some roosters there is usually a lot more with them.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Everywhere I go I see small groups like this, and many larger groups.


----------

